# Putting together a darkroom.



## domromer (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought the darkroom off craigs list for 25$. Just starting to get it all set up today. Lots of cleaning to do.


----------



## ann (Mar 29, 2008)

some may not be worth the effort to clean. the enlarger is worth far more than  25 dollars, double check that the lens is not full of fugus as that stuff looks pretty beat up.

great buy, have fun.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

Dude, I'm gonna prowl the streets of Eugene looking for that thing!  Have fun with it.  I'm supremely jealous.  My bath/dark/room leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## domromer (Mar 29, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Dude, I'm gonna prowl the streets of Eugene looking for that thing!  Have fun with it.  I'm supremely jealous.  My bath/dark/room leaves a lot to be desired!



You  can buy it off me when I move back to AZ.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

domromer said:


> You  can buy it off me when I move back to AZ.



:mrgreen:


----------



## domromer (Mar 29, 2008)

My neighbors aren't happy, there trying to sell their house and said my trailer looks like a meth lab!


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 31, 2008)

*METH*odical processing of film *LAB*oratory.  So I guess they're kinda right, maybe, sorta, after a fashion, or sumthin.  Maybe more like the FIXERMOBILE.  Whaddya think?


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Apr 1, 2008)

Son.....of......a.......

You know, Dude, I hate you. Seriously...hate you.

not joking.

Hate you.

:meh:


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait - did you already have this darkroom setup in the trailer and you got all the paper/equipment for $25? You're not really saying the whole trailer with all this equipment showed up for $25....are you? :shock:

I love this trailer. It's purple. It's well used and has soul. I want it. :meh:


----------



## keedokes (Apr 28, 2008)

No way!!  You've got another jealous one here in SE Wisconsin.  *eyes pop out of head*


----------



## keedokes (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh...I also like your Subaru.   You'd think that the Subaru--being a nice car--would offset the illicit-activity-vibe of the darkroom and the neighbors could call it a draw.


----------



## domromer (Apr 28, 2008)

terri said:


> Wait - did you already have this darkroom setup in the trailer and you got all the paper/equipment for $25? You're not really saying the whole trailer with all this equipment showed up for $25....are you? :shock:
> 
> I love this trailer. It's purple. It's well used and has soul. I want it. :meh:



I got everything, trailer, enlarger, paper, chemicals, ect..ect..for $25.


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 28, 2008)

terri said:


> Wait - did you already have this darkroom setup in the trailer and you got all the paper/equipment for $25? You're not really saying the whole trailer with all this equipment showed up for $25....are you? :shock:
> 
> I love this trailer. It's purple. It's well used and has soul. I want it. :meh:



I know, Terri, I know.  It's not fair, is it?


----------



## keedokes (Apr 28, 2008)

Oooh, hey!  You should put a red light above the door!  That would really get the neighbors.  You could just tell them you were trying to allay their fears about the meth lab by making it more obvious what the trailer was for.

:lmao:  :mrgreen:


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 28, 2008)

I would offer my children for that darkroom at that price.  Nah, I'd keep the $25.  Just take the kids.


----------



## keedokes (May 1, 2008)

keedokes said:


> Oooh, hey!  You should put a red light above the door!  That would really get the neighbors.  You could just tell them you were trying to allay their fears about the meth lab by making it more obvious what the trailer was for.
> 
> :lmao:  :mrgreen:



Oh, come on...nobody got that?  Red light district...?

Yuk yuk yuk...


----------

